
TikTok is confirming a proposal that resolves the US Administration's concerns - grimzucchini
https://newsroom.tiktok.com/en-us/an-update-for-our-tiktok-family
======
grimzucchini
_We 're pleased that today we've confirmed a proposal that resolves the
Administration's security concerns and settles questions around TikTok's
future in the US. Our plan is extensive and consistent with previous CFIUS
resolutions, including working with Oracle, who will be our trusted cloud and
technology provider responsible for fully securing our users' data. We are
committed to protecting our users globally and providing the highest levels of
security. Both Oracle and Walmart will take part in a TikTok Global pre-IPO
financing round in which they can take up to a 20% cumulative stake in the
company. We will also maintain and expand the US as TikTok Global's
headquarters while bringing 25,000 jobs across the country._

